# Cryptica's Avatar and Banner shop



## Mad MOAI (Dec 28, 2008)

I've figured out how to make decent banners and avatars on Photoshop, so I'm making--well, a shop!

-Please give credit!
-Do NOT edit my images after I give them to you. If you want me to edit them further, please mention so in your post.
-I have the right to deny any request made, or one that is "too difficult."
-I will not do your request if you're not polite!
-Have fun with your art! :D

*Avatars*

None yet :[

*Banners*

Kadabra~
Kindgra~ - The gray is very meh....
Playing Together

*Request Form*

[B]Type:[/B] Do you want an avatar or banner?
[b]Pokemon:[/b] What Pokemon/image do you want on your item?
[b]Recolor:[/b] If you want your Pokemon recolored, what color? If not, leave blank.
[b]Hand-drawn:[/b] Do you want me to hand-draw the image?
[b]Text:[/b] If you want text, what is it? If not, leave blank.
[b]Font:[/b] What font do you want your (possibly hypothetical) text in?
[b]Text color:[/b] The color you want for your (possibly hypothetical) text.
[B]Size:[/B] What size do you want your (possibly hypothetical) banner to be?
[b]Background:[/b] Do you want a background? If so, what?
[b]Outline:[/b] Do you want the outline of the Pokemon to be blurred into the picture, or do you want it to "glow"? Default is blur.
[b]Other:[/b] Anything else?

*Waiting List*

1. ShyGuy - the Pokemon
2. DarkArmour
3. DarkArmour
4. DarkArmour
5. DarkArmour


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 29, 2008)

*Type:* Banner
*Pokemon:* Eevee and Skitty~
*Recolor:* Slightly to blend with the background a bit more.
*Hand-drawn:* Yes please :)
*Text:* Just 2 cute
*Font:* Same as your Kingdra banner :)
*Text color:* Dark blueish. Like Umbreon's.
*Size:* *Same as my EeveeSkitty banner in my sig.*
*Background:* Just light blue wavy things XD
*Other:* Not really. I'll edit if I forgot something and bold the edit.


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 29, 2008)

*Type:* Banner
*Pokemon:* Shiny Umbreon and Erindor!
*Recolor:* Well, if shiny counts as a recolor...
*Hand-drawn:* It havs to be, cause of Erindor!
*Text:* Playing Together
*Font:* Ummm... anything that fits =D
*Text color:* Blue blending to green. If you can. If not, blue.
*Size:*





 Dat size.
*Background:* Something that fits =D
*Other:* Noperz


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 29, 2008)

Type:Avatar
Pokemon:Cherrim
Text: None
Font: ^
Background: Anything, just make it look good please.
Other: No thanks.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 29, 2008)

*Type:* banner
*Pokemon:* Missingno.
*Hand-drawn:* Well, I don't think Ken Sugimori has ever drawn missingno...
*Text:* Oopsy
*Font:* Comic sans MS
*Text color:* White to light blue
*Size:* short and wide
*Background:* Some eerie black background thing.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 29, 2008)

*Type:* avatar
*Pokemon:* spoink
*Recolor:* shiny colors
*Hand-drawn:* Nah
*Text:* Spoink
*Font:* The Kababra text
*Text color:* White
*Size:* Normal avatar
*Background:* Pink if there's room
*Other:* Nothing


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 29, 2008)

*pokes title* I'll put you on the list, though. Your request won't be done quickly, however.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 30, 2008)

I drew the Eevee and Skitty, but they came out messed up when I scanned them. They're also colored in, and I can't erase the color. ES, do you mind if I just use the Sugimori art instead? :P

Oh, and the "Size" means how big you want your avatar/banner to be.


----------



## Jester (Dec 30, 2008)

*Type:* an avatar
*Pokemon:* Swalot
*Recolor:* Black as the main color and green as the secondary
*Hand-drawn:* No
*Text:* My stomache...
*Font:* w/e
*Text color:* w/e
*Size:* n/a
*Background:* Light blue.
*Other:* Nope.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 30, 2008)

*pokes title* REQUESTS CLOSED. Please come back later ^^


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep you can use the sugimori art then.

And the size should be the same as the EeveeSkitty banner in my sig.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 30, 2008)

It's not the best banner I've ever done.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

It's cool :)

Especially the wavy things~


----------



## Jester (Dec 30, 2008)

DD:

I could have sworn it said open when i posted it!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Nope, I saw the title.

but I know that feeling, always double check.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 3, 2009)

*Sorry.........*

Hi, this must sound infinitely rude, but if Cryptica hasn't already sarted on my banner, could I change it to the same background with no pokemon on it, and "The Sprite Mall" written in the Pokemon font on it? I saw a place (which I can't find anymore) that had the Pokemon font downloadable for Photoshop. If you have, just do my other banner. Pleeease don't think I'm rude for this.:blank:


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 3, 2009)

No, it doesn't sound rude at all. I'll work on that, after I finish Mewtwo's....

@Mewtwo: sorry it's taking so long. To tell you the truth, I'm lazy, but I'll do an exceptional job on it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 3, 2009)

Mewtwo's banner is done.







I made the background blue to green, so I had to make the text a dark pinkish for it to be visible.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 3, 2009)

And DA's simple avatar.







Shyguy, can you fill in the form so I know what you mean by what you said? Thanks ;)


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

The Cherrim avie is great. Can I have an avie (using arkeis pictures) with All of the Sinnoh Starters (shiny)


----------



## Darksong (Jan 3, 2009)

And if you don't know, he means pictures from this place.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 3, 2009)

@Darksong: I know.
@DarkArmour: Do you want one avvie with all the starters or three avvies with one starter each?


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 4, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> Shyguy, can you fill in the form so I know what you mean by what you said? Thanks ;)


Please, if you've started my last one, disregard this completely. If you haven't, could I have this one instead?

*Type:* Banner
*Pokemon:* Lucario
*Recolor:* 
*Hand-drawn:* No
*Text:* The Sprite Mall
*Font:* The Pokemon Font
*Text color:* Shiny Yellow
*Size:* 100 tall x 400 wide
*Background:* A cool black eerie background
*Outline:* Glow


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

Ooh. I'm gonna be greedy. Can I have 3 different avies with each one on (with different backgrounds) and one with all 3 on and a whitish background.

(Also i've got a tip. For your avatars to make them compatible for an avatar they're a little big. You can use this place to resize it.)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 4, 2009)

ShyGuy, where exactly can I download the Pokemon font?

@DarkArmour: I don't have a Tinypic account.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Cryptica said:


>


=D The plants behind Turtwig look familiar... Maybe something form Warriors? Anyways, good job. SHINY The outlines are kinda choppy, but still better than anything I can make. I don't even have Photoshop... <_<;


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 4, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> ShyGuy, where exactly can I download the Pokemon font?


Aha! I couldn't find it before, but I found it. This place has it downloadable for Photoshop. I must seem extremely rude for this whole thing, so sorry. :sad:


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 4, 2009)

@Dragon: That's because I don't have Photoshop on this computer.

@Shyguy: See above. I'll try to get it done tonight, but I'll probably have to go to bed right when I get to the house with the computer with PhotoShop. There might be a bit of a delay for all requests which require stuff like that. Sorry.

Oh, and you don't sound rude at all.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, Cryptica, I recommend changing the outline to black before you put the images on the backgrounds, so that it looks better.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 5, 2009)

I did. But that's probably why they look weird....


----------

